# Indian Lake walleye



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

hey guys.. was up at indian lake tonight after this crazy wind, and got 4 walleye. off white twisters and a fake crawfish.. fishing along the banks by the channel at russels point... just got bored and was out there poking around.. crazy..


----------



## reshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

nice to here there catching some. heading there the following weekend, all weekend. fish and beer


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

hell yea! yeh first time i been out there in a long time. i was amazed! my buddy has been cat fishing out there and bring home 6-8 every trip... so the cats r biting to. i had to see them to verifye it. but yep sure are.. nice one.. not the resivior tho. (findlay res)..


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

i ment they are nice one, but not like the findlay resivior #2.. i been nailing them out there and walleye. white bass are running hard to.. all night..


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Walleye? You meant Saugeye at Indian, correct. Now Findley has Walleyes stocked in them.


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

no no.. walleyes.. indian lake..


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

i have always caught walleye in there. not many.. thats why i was shock i caught 4 nice ones. they were all 17-21 inchers.. not big big. but nice..


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

much much much much more likely that you caught sau........

nevermind.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

The last time Walleyes were stocked in Indian was 1997, it has all been saugeyes then. Then would make the walleyes you are catching 15 years old?


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

ok. i didnt know walleyes died off before 15 years.. oh and didnt know they didnt spawn either.. thanks for the info..


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

I know its hard to believe that the saugeye un indian lake look just like walleye in findlay res but trust me there saugeye. If it happened to be a walleye from years ago it would be a hog. Catching one walleye and three saugeye would be a much more believeable report but the fact you caught four eyes and they looked allthe same.... thats for sure saugeye. Great fish though way to go

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MDJ (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay so I have been reading this post from the beginning. I would have to say that I would have a hard time myself telling the difference between walleye, saugeye, and sauger. So I went to google and here is what I found. I'm not doing this to prove anyone wrong just to educate. I was not there so I have no clue what the guy caugt. 
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/enewspages/ItsintheGenes/tabid/23156/Default.aspx


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

Is there any natural reproduction of any of the species of eyes in our area reservoirs or inland lakes? If no, what is the reason(s)? Wouldn't it be more cost effective to find ways for them to spawn naturally than to keep stocking year after year? Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Have to agree, saugeyes. 
Now, there may still a be a few walleye in the lake. But it's true, they would be few and far between. Not to say that there hasn't been some spawning success at Indian Lake over the years but we're just not seeing walleye being caught these days.
I believe walleye need/seek flowing water and gravel beds to spawn, that's why they head for the rivers in the spring.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Hybridization usually results in sterility.

The best way to tell if it's a walleye or saugeye is to fan out their dorsal fin and look for the black spots in the webbing.Saugeye have the black spots. I think they're meaner than a walleye.Get 1 in the boat and it thrashes around like a northern pike, LOL!

It's a bummer that they have to be stocked every year,but they do thrive in shallow/muddy lakes.

Good Job on the eyes WV *******!!!!


----------

